# Bride Cancels Wedding When Guests Won't Fund Her "kardashian For A Day" Dream Event



## OhTall1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Her future husband/current ex fiance dodged a bullet.  Includes screencaps of Canadian Susan's online rant after she canceled.

*Canadian Susan cancels her extravagant $60,000 wedding after guests refused to fork out $1,500*
*'Our request was not  out of the ordinary': Bridezilla who asked guests to pay $1,200 to attend her wedding calls it off and breaks up with her fiancé when they refuse to cough up*

*A disgruntled bride-to-be has revealed she was forced to cancel her wedding *
*The cancellation came after guests refused to pay $CAD 1,500 each to attend*
*The Canadian bride 'Susan' was due to tie the knot in a $CAD 60,000 wedding*
*But the couple decided to call it quits just four days before their special day*
*Susan blamed her guests for the breakdown of her relationship on Facebook*
*Her status was shared by one of her relatives on a 'wedding shaming' group*
*The poster later responded to the overwhelming reaction, saying that she had never known Susan 'to be this obnoxious' in the past *
*Do you know the bride? Email [email protected]*
By Cindy Tran For Mailonline

Published: 21:58 EDT, 26 August 2018  | Updated: 13:05 EDT, 28 August 2018
 
A disgruntled bride-to-be has revealed she was forced to cancel her extravagant 'fairytale' wedding after her guests refused to pay $CAD 1,500 each to attend.

The Canadian bride, who is known only as 'Susan', was due to tie the knot with her childhood sweetheart in a lavish $CAD 60,000 ($46,020) wedding.

But the couple decided to call off the ceremony just four days before exchanging their vows after they struggled to foot the bill.

Taking to Facebook to explain their decision, the furious mother-of-one blamed her family and friends for the breakdown of her relationship as she vented her frustration in a lengthy post.

The post goes: 'Dear friends, it comes with great sadness that I am announcing the cancellation of the wedding. I apologise for cancelling only four days beforehand.

'Unfortunately, [fiance] and I have broken up due to some recent and irreparable problems. We have decided to end our relationship and not go forth with any future proceedings.'

Susan then explained how her relationship ended abruptly because her guests failed to fork out the $CAD 1,500 ($1,150)  they had requested.

'I specifically, I mean specifically asked for cash gifts. How could we have our wedding that we dreamed of without proper funding?' she said.

'We'd sacrificed so much and only asked each guest for around $1,500. We talked to a few people who even promised us more to make our dream come true.

Our request for $1,500 was not  out of the ordinary... If you couldn't contribute you weren't invited.
'My maid of honor pledged $5,000 along with her planning services. We tearfully thanked and accepted. My ex's family offered to contribute $3,000.

'So our request for $1,500 for all other guests was not  out of the ordinary. Like, we made it clear. If you couldn't contribute, you weren't invited to our exclusive wedding. It's a once and a lifetime party [sic].'

She revealed the reason behind why they opted for an extravagant wedding.

'Since our love was like a fairytale, we wanted an extravagant blow out wedding... A local psychic told us to go with the most expensive option, and we thought why the hell not?' Susan explained.

'We just needed a little push. Our dream wedding amounted to $60,000... All we asked was for a little help from our friends and family to make it happen.'

After sending out the invitations, only eight guests RSVP'd with their cheque of $1,500.

'We were  livid,' Susan continued.

'How was this supposed to happen without a little help from our friends. To make matters worse, my ex's family took back their offer.

'Suddenly, more people backed out, including the  maid of honor. My best friend since childhood. My second family. I was so shocked and tearful.

Share





+10




+10
Taking to Facebook, the mother-of-one blamed her family and friends for the breakdown of her relationship as she vented her frustration in a lengthy post

'It was only a month before the wedding. To cancel everything would have been more than $5,000.'

Desperate for her wedding day to go ahead, Susan said the couple then asked their guests to donate what they could afford.

'I mean seriously people, what is $1,000? What is $1,500? Clearly, not a lot. It would be quite manageable and within budget. I've heard of people asking for worse,' she said.

'We also set up a GoFundMe. That only got us $250. At this point we were exhausted, tired. I yelled at my ex; I became unravelled. I realised my dream wedding was becoming a nightmare. Then it got worse.'

Trying to find another solution, her then-fiance suggested getting an elopement in Vegas to cut down on costs.

'I laughed in his face, but he was dead serious. He wanted those cheap, filthy,  like Vegas weddings. I mean WHAT the ?? Was he out of his mind?' she said.

'Am I some  piece of  trash, a hooker? Am I supposed to like the idea of getting married in the heart of shady gamblers, alcoholics, and the get rich fast fallacy? Suddenly, my body began to shake as I entered a panic attack.

'My ex left the room and didn't apologise for his horrid suggestion. I then called my maid of honor and cried my eyes out. Instead of sympathy, I was told that I was asking for way too much and I should stick to the budget.

'How could someone who offered me thousands of dollars then deny me my promised money and then tell me to shift down my budget? She knows my  dream was a blowout wedding.





+10
The bride-to-be insisted she had specifically told her guests she wanted 'cash gifts'





+10




+10
Her friends quickly commented on her outburst, which was later posted onto Reddit

'I just wanted to be a Kardashian for a day and then live my life like normal. I called her a filthy  poor excuse of a friend, and hung up.'

Susan then claimed her partner was gossiping behind her back.

'I overheard him talking in the basement when he called me a stuck up . Anyway I am exhausted. I am bone tired. My heart is not the same. It's stone cold,' she said.

She ended her explosive post by saying she will spend the next two months backpacking through South America after she deletes her Facebook account.

'How hard would it to have been to  give me money for my wedding. I won't even sugarcoat. I won't even pretend that's now what I wanted,' she said.

'It was for a dream. I was stabbed, cheated on... Goodbye. See you in two months. Friendly reminder to you . Don't think you own me. I am cutting all of you snakes off. I am living my life alone now. I only let those I believe have good intentions.'

Her friends quickly commented on her outburst.

'I have no words. You're out of your mind, Susan,' one wrote.

And another said: 'What happened to you??? Who on hell expects that amount of money?'

Screen grabs of Susan's Facebook rant were later posted on Reddit, with many speculating the post is too good to be true.

The rant even attracted some A-list attention, with Chrissy Teigen retweeting the original post on her own account, describing the saga as 'some lower stakes 13 Reasons Why '.





+10
Update: The person who originally shared Susan's status on a 'wedding shaming' Facebook group claiming to be her cousin later shared an update with more details about the bridezilla





+10




+10
Jealous: Susan's cousin explained that she had been obsessed with the Kardashian family - Kylie Jenner in particular - for many years





+10
Moving on: She also claimed that 'nobody believes Susan is actually going to South America

In a turn of events, someone claiming to be Susan's cousin said the Facebook status was only up for 15 minutes before it was deleted, even speculating that the angry bride had been 'drinking while writing' it. However the woman, who originally posted Susan's status in a wedding shaming group on Facebook, said that the outburst came as a shock to even those who know Susan best. 

Insisting first that Susan is certainly 'a living breathing human being', the poster revealed that she 'sadly shares a small percentage of DNA' with her, before expressing her relief that she 'doesn't have to see her more than once a year'. However, despite the cousin's feelings about her relative, she notes that nothing could have prepared Susan's family for what was to come.

'Clearly she has entitlement issues, but I have never known her to be this obnoxious. Honestly, over the years she's been nice and overall sweet. No red flags come to mind,' the cousin said.

'She has humble beginnings and has been working on her parents farm since she was young. You really wouldn't expect someone from an agricultural background to value Kardashian style materialism, but hey? I guess she's an outlier!'

The cousin went on to say that she believes Susan needs to take time to 'evaluate herself and her life', adding that she 'hopes for her healing and recovery because she wasn't raised to be like this'. However, the cousin does not believe that this period of self-reflection will take place in South America as Susan suggested.

'On a final note, I understand everyone's valid concern about her leaving her son for two months to go backpacking,' the cousin wrote. 'However nobody believes she's actually going to South America. This woman has never been outside the US.

'We all think she's saying that to be dramatic. I also have a feeling she may have been drinking while writing this status, it's especially vulgar and incredibly embarrassing. It was only up for maybe 15 minutes before she took it down.'


----------



## meka72 (Aug 28, 2018)

I enjoyed that but something don’t add up. Why is she “Canadian Susan” but her alleged cousin said that she’s never been outside the US?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 28, 2018)

When will these bridezilla's learn that it's not about the wedding, but about the marriage?  All of this mess is nothing but a circus and when the circus ends, the only thing left is the sawdust.   Nothing is left to build a solid marriage upon.   

The circus is not forever, yet marriage is what God means it to be...forever and forever one with Him and with each other.


----------



## nysister (Aug 28, 2018)

I read that to DH yesterday, we laughed!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 28, 2018)

So much irony here. It’s expensive but the K clan would turn their noses up at $46k wedding. Also, I find it hard to believe her fiancé didn’t leave her. Who would put up with that? And who really expects other people to come out of their pockets with that kind of money?


----------



## MACGlossChick (Aug 28, 2018)

She probably would have expected to receive wedding gifts or cash at the reception as well. She seems very young and her decision making ability isn't good. Any normal person would have had the wedding they could afford or go into debt themselves. 

Do people usually give $1500 for a wedding gift? I thought you were supposed to gift an amount that would cover your meal and then some extra. Like if you estimate your dinner to be $150 per plate, a couple would donate $500.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Aug 28, 2018)

I’ll admit I found this thoroughly entertaining.

On the other hand, she sounds like her moving van is 1 mile outside of Wackadoo City and not stopping for  traffic lights.  I hope someone helps her change her route for the sake of her child.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 28, 2018)

How old is she?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 28, 2018)

That is beyond Bridezilla, that's grand scale delusion that somebody working on a farm would expect people to just come out of thousands of dollars a pop for her to live like a Kardashian for a day.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 28, 2018)

Amazing.  If it had worked, tho...


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 28, 2018)

This read like an onion story. I refuse to believe it, although I was thoroughly entertained.

I was stuck for a minute on the fact that the main character, Susan, actually got 8 people to give her $1500. She got $12k...Why I ain’t got friends like these? All of my wedding guests didn’t even cover the $80 plate.

I also LOL’d at the relative saying “No red flags come to mind”, only to go on to list 5-6 paragraphs worth of red flags.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Aug 29, 2018)

This can't be real. Nope. It has to be satire. Has to.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah I refuse to believe this is real


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 29, 2018)

Fact or Fiction, I'm sure some ding-bat will try to host a copy-cat wedding idea.   

as in :

_In Lieu of presents _
_we'd like $100 payment sent to our _
_Wedding Planning GFM (goFundme).  _
_Thank you in advance!_​


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 29, 2018)

MACGlossChick said:


> She probably would have expected to receive wedding gifts or cash at the reception as well. She seems very young and her decision making ability isn't good. Any normal person would have had the wedding they could afford or go into debt themselves.
> 
> Do people usually give $1500 for a wedding gift? I thought you were supposed to gift an amount that would cover your meal and then some extra. Like if you estimate your dinner to be $150 per plate, a couple would donate $500.



Lol. You going to a Beverly Hills weddings?  500 a couple? I give over 250, sometimes 300+ if I go with my husband and depending on what the wedding is like and or my relationship to them. Coworkers get gifts from their registry. 

Susan’s wilin if she thinks everyone was giving 1500 CAD. Only if she was Italian or Middle Eastern could I even think of a sum like that...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 2, 2018)

LOL, if $1k ain't that much why can't she raise more of her own money?  I didn't know people gave such large wedding gifts. I thought, parents gave a sizable amount but I wouldn't expect much more from anyone else.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 2, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> LOL, if $1k ain't that much why can't she raise more of her own money?  I didn't know people gave such large wedding gifts. I thought, parents gave a sizable amount but I wouldn't expect much more from anyone else.


Right! She's shaming folks for giving such "small" gifts yet she's the one who can't fund her own wedding.


----------



## Laela (Sep 7, 2018)

Something's is going on mentally with her..that's a bit extreme. The guy dodged a bullet, she's clearly not ready for marriage


----------

